# Some cute cockatiel pics/videos needed!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, has anyone got any pictures of cockatiels/videos looking particulary cute or funny to tempt Mum into thinking about getting a tiel. (I'm trying to introduce the idea slowly and think a few nice tiel pics could do the trick! ). Thanks!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sneaky  Just go to youtube.com and type in cockatiels. Here is one of my favourites http://youtube.com/watch?v=LhjbazNuqvs


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5g1ODBfU_0
There's a video of Bailee being a super singer!

And who can resist these sweet little faces?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thankyou very much!

xxxSpikexxx, that video is so funny!

And Bea, that last picture is to die for!!


----------

